# Inshore fishing and Southern eats



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Inshore fishing and Southern eats*_
Started inshore fishing around Courtney Campbell Causeway in the late forties, early fifties.

The miles of endless grass flats were home to Redfish, Trout, Snook and Mackerel:



We could always tell when we were about to witness a Mackerel Attack by the flocks of birds hoovering over the huge schools. 

Time to change to a wire leader:





As the sun went down it was crabbing time:



We would stop when our basket was full:



In the early sixties my offshore career began. 

Inshore was a lot of fun, but it was time to move on.

Have not fished the Courtney Campbell Area in over 1/2 a century. Can't help but wonder what the area is like today.

Regardless, Florida inshore fishing remains strong. Let's take a look at some recent Central Florida Inshore photos:













And now the best part!

One thing about us Southern Crackers... We love to eat:

Talk about fine eating: Our fish is so fresh it was swimming a few hours ago:









To talk about 'fine eating' is to talk about smoked Mackerel:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Now, let's talk 'crabbing time!'

When many dream of the best-of-the-best crab dinner, the first thing that comes to mind is the Alaskan King Crab:



Truly a gourmet meal to dream of. 

Only one slight problem; Alaska is ever so cold and so very far away:



Too far; too cold?

Our home-grown Blue Crabs are also a, 'meal to dream of!'





And now... The best of the best:

I grew up within walking distance of:



Mirabella's specialized in soft shell crabs:



Grouper made the Florida fish sandwich famous. 

But wait until you have tried a soft shell crab sandwich masterpiece:



One thing about us Southern Crackers... We love to eat!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Is there a Mirabella's in Tampa? I used to do consulting work in Tampa but I stayed in Clearwater and drove in to USF. Last time I was there, I had some good crab claws at Crabby Joe's in Clearwater. I think that we had lunch in Tampa at a place called Shell's and it was good. Not sure when I can get back that way but always looking for good seafood.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mirabella's has been gone or decades. Never been to Shells. 
We have a Red Lobster close to where Mirabella's once was. Love the place!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome back. I take it everything went well?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. Things are going well. The doctors will be working with me for an extended time making sure I keep on trucking. 
Need all the support I can get.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Thank you so much. Things are going well. The doctors will be working with me for an extended time making sure I keep on trucking.
> Need all the support I can get.


Glad to hear it. You get healed up so we can get back to business. 
Hang in there Bob. We pulling for ya.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sound good! Recovery is slow but I will get there. 
Got to... We have a lot more trash talking to do. 
Very tired; going to bed. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You'll be fishing a lot more trips Bob! Good Luck to ya!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad it went well and hang in there Bob.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. I really needed to hear that. Had to put my hog hunting on hold. There is a BIG boy out there waiting for me.

This is what they installed in me:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Mirabella's has been gone or decades. Never been to Shells.
> We have a Red Lobster close to where Mirabella's once was. Love the place!


When I went to Shells, I thought it was better than the Red Lobster. I went to the one near Busch Gardens.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Never been to Shells. Now Shell's is on my bucket list.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Thanks! Never been to Shells. Now Shell's is on my bucket list.


It has been several years Bob, but when I visit, I will certainly go back and try it again. The prices were reasonable and the seafood was good. I got a feeling that no restaurant can beat what I saw Tammy fix.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds good!

"I got a feeling that no restaurant can beat what I saw Tammy fix."
Absolutely! But there is a problem with her Lasagna...

Way too much meat & cheese.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> "I got a feeling that no restaurant can beat what I saw Tammy fix."
> Absolutely! But there is a problem with her Lasagna...
> ...


 I bet Bob I bet If thats how you roll I’m not judging just heal up a little more before you go hitting that lasagna!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

'heal up' Absolutely! Will be under strict doctors care for several months.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing like putting something that looks like a jellyfish into an old salt! Get well and take it easy until they say “go”.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I will do just that.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Hope the best for ya Bob. Keep up the rehabilitation. No lasagna for you. 🙏


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Great advice. Will put lasagna on the back burner. Thanks!


----------

